# Guide Problems



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

How many guys have had problems getting guides over the past year? I know that for me I have had many problems getting various fuji guides, especially titanium. Pac bay minimas have been next to impossible to get at times. The real reason for this is that customers dont understand why a fuji guide cant be found at times, and think its an isolated problem when in reality its not. Then you get the guys that think if its not fuji its junk. Its kinda frustrating to have guys ask you a question, then not believe your answer. If you already know everything then why did you ask me? Ok I feel better now...


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

It is funny that you post this. I was talking to another fella this weekend that is having serious problems getting fuji components. Not knocking the product, I have had to wait before to get them. I am just glad that I am not the only one that has dealt with delays.

Robert


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

THe more I build the less I use Fuji. There are so many other quality of guides out now you are cornering yourself into a bad spot if you only use Fuji. Batson has an awsome thing going with their Alps line, AMtak is putting out awsome guides, and other too. Compare sometime and you will see.


----------



## Billy 40 (Jan 11, 2010)

It's been going on for a while, and everyone is frustrated. Customers are mad at their builders, builders are mad at their suppliers, teh suppliers are getting griped at from all angles - ther eis nothing anyone is able to do but wait. 

I tell you what, as a builder imo you should carry an inventory of compoentns you use frequently. YOu'll be able to withstand a backorder if you order as your stock lowers, as opposed to waiting until it's out. Of course it's expensive to carry inventory, but it's just another factor that goes into teh price of the rod at teh end.

Steve, Alps is not Batson's line, they just import them. Like some Fuji components, they do not bring the entire line into the US, just check Ross van Eckevorts Australian site, I think Rod & Reel works. Good stuff regardless.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

http://www.therodworks.com.au/
thats the site Billy was talking about


----------

